# MAR DEL PLATA | Projects & Construction



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread of Mar del Plata, one of the major cities in the coast of the province of Buenos Aires in Argentina.


The video of the city and several updates from this last week:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Of the Complejo Maral Explanada designed by César Pelli:


----------



## lanjijioeo (Oct 19, 2014)

great,i think so,thanks for your sharing


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great!! 

thanks for share it here!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you! A few more projects whom are almost finished:


----------



## balo123 (Oct 21, 2014)

why is paris building skyscrapers when Frances economy is in such a mess


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New projects from the Water Tower:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

César Pelli presenting the Maral Explanada project:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Updates on the Maral Explanada complex:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Updates on the 3 towers being built by César Pelli:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The new look (semi-pedestrian streets) of the Güemes street, an important comercial artery of the city:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The new Museom of Contemporary Art:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On video:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ 

beautiful!!


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Boulevard Center*



Mayo65 said:


>


*Topped out:*


Mayo65 said:


>


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Complejo Maral Explanada (César Pelli)*



Emi Ang said:


>



*5 April*____



Mayo65 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Unzué Trust*



Mayo65 said:


> *FICHA TECNICA
> 
> Destino:* residencial.
> *Ubicación:* Río Negro y la costa.
> ...






Mayo65 said:


> Sumo un render mas:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* http://www.espatolerolorenzo.com.ar/113706





hercre said:


> Avances al dia de hoy
> 
> WP_20170307_09_32_59_Pro by hernan crespo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Complejo Maral Explanada (César Pelli)





















Mayo65 said:


> Una aérea:





Marianomdq said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residenciales entre Medianeras*



Mayo65 said:


> *DEVELOPER III PALACE*
> 
> En *Sarmiento 3327.*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Oficinas Forber Playa Grande*



Mayo65 said:


> *UBICACION:* Formosa 278 - Barrio Playa Grande.
> *DESTINO:* Residencial y locales comerciales.
> *SUPERFICIE:* S/Información.
> *PISOS:* PB + 3 pisos.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Royal Residences*



gastongesell said:


> Updates de hoy. Demolicion terminada y local de venta de los deptos ya instalado.





lucas22monteiro said:


> Otro render


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Noveccento Building*



Mayo65 said:


> Un imágenes adicionales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gastongesell said:


> update de esta tarde!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Upsala Mall*

Destination: Mall, commercial venues and offices.
Surface: 43.400 m2.
Location: Av. Constitution / Joaquín V. González / Gorriti / Valencia.
Developers: Group Upsala.



Mayo65 said:


> Bueno, se conocen finalmente los renders del proyecto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Villa Luján*



Mayo65 said:


> Hace unas horas subieron un nuevo render:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente*: http://espatoleroylorenzo.com/home/images/develops/Web 01_52.jpeg?1477600459





EMArg said:


> Updates 15/12/2016:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_*New Offices Buildings*_



Mayo65 said:


> *19 de Agosto de 2016:*
> 
> *PLATINVM BUREAU* de *Saavedra y Catamarca*,macrocentro viene así





gastongesell said:


> Nuevo update (a la pasada) del edificio de Diagonal Pueyrredon y Rivadavia.





hercre said:


> Algunas fotos de hoy
> 
> P1230189 by hernanecrespo, en Flickr
> 
> P1230190 by hernanecrespo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Aqua Güemes
*


















EMArg said:


> Update 15/12/2016:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Paseo Aldrey (Ex Terminal)*

LOCATION



Mayo65 said:


> Trio de fotitos:






EMArg said:


> Updates (15/12/2016):


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Hotel Panorama*

Destination: Hotel
Location: Av de los Trabajadores / Barrio Punta Mogotes.
Architects: BMA (Weddings, Miani & Anger)












Mayo65 said:


> *Avances al 21/11/16:*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Village Rond Point*



Mayo65 said:


> *FICHA TECNICA
> 
> Destino:* Residencial.
> *Tipología:* Torre de perímetro libre.
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> Ya en obra:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Boulevard Center*



hercre said:


> De esta semana
> 
> 
> 
> P1220826 by hernanecrespo, en Flickr





Mayo65 said:


> Hoy 31 de Octubre, al pasar:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Complejo Edison Golf*

location














martinalagui said:


> Como acostumbro hacer en los hilos de Río Cuarto, marco la *ubicación en Google Maps*. Es lejos del Centro y muy cerca del Puerto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Complejo Maral Explanada (César Pelli)*












Mayo65 said:


> Otro par de fotos:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El Balcón complex




Mayo65 said:


> *DESTINO:* Residencial.
> *UBICACION:* Sobre Ruta 11, pegado al Autocamping El Faro. Zona Sur de la Ciudad.
> *PISOS:* aproximadamente 11 edificios de entre 3 y 5 pisos.
> *SUPERFICIE:* sin datos.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MAR DEL PLATA - Aqua Güemes













hercre said:


> Avances al día de hoy , creo que hay diferencias con respecto al remate proyectado y lo materializado hasta el momento .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MAR DEL PLATA - Oficinas Linehouse 7












Mayo65 said:


> Bueno, el proyecto que venía bárbaro al principio de pronto se frenó y ralentizó. Calculo que la empresa no podía mantener 4 proyectos o mas a la vez como ha llevado a cabo en estos años. Ahora si, le puso velocidad y se notan semana a semana los cambios. Estado actual:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Helth Centre



Mayo65 said:


> Abro este hilo para incorporar en el mismo todos los proyectos, remodelaciones, ampliaciones, restylings y nuevos emprendimientos tanto científicos como sanitarios de la ciudad.
> 
> Arranco con la adjudicación del Centro de Salud Nº 1
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Soprano VI Jion



Mayo65 said:


> Un par de hoy. Avances notables en la colocación de los últimos vidrios. Van rápido.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_*Noveccento Building*_












Mayo65 said:


> Un par de hoy, *19 de Marzo:*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Biscayne Beach*



hercre said:


> Está terminada hace un tiempo ya ... , pero me encanta !
> 
> 754 by hernanecrespo, en Flickr
> 
> 753 by hernanecrespo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Palcos del Golf*



hercre said:


> Una del finde , imposible pasar y no sacarle una foto
> 
> 1383 by hernanecrespo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Unzué Trust





















Mayo65 said:


> *Avance de obra:*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Royal Residences*






















Mayo65 said:


> Siguen los movimientos de tierra y emprolijamiento general, pero aún no se ve algo que pueda considerarse "nuevo" asomando por algún lado. Calculo que las décadas de abandono de esto no ayudan a que se vean progresos tan rápidamente:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Hotel at Plus Ultra House*



hercre said:


> En el barrio de La Perla , en pleno centro historico , están construyendo el hotel del sindicato de empleados de comercio de La Plata , para lo cual van a anexar al proyecto el chalet Plus Ultra que es patrimoio arquitectonico .






hercre said:


> Asi está al día de hoy :
> 
> 
> WP_20170417_09_47_36_Pro by hernanecrespo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sotpa Hotel



Mayo65 said:


> El enano de* 9 de Julio esq Rioja*, si mal no recuerdo, terminado finalmente. Me parece raro ya lo dije, el tratamiento de su fachada, pero no disgusta. Tiene personalidad.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Unkanny | 23p *


LOCATION: Gascón esquina Alem.

ResidenTial.

Architects: Carlos Ott + Pérez Maraviglia-Cañadas.






















Mayo65 said:


> Un par de renders y maquetas. Me llamó la atención el tratamiento de balcones que se ve no en los renders ni en las maquetas, sino en la plotter que está expuesto en el salón de la comercializadora.
> 
> Por otro lado, uno de los laterales me parece copia fiel de Berutti 4646 de CABA de Aisenson, casi un calco.
> 
> ...





Mayo65 said:


> Ya cercaron el lote. Perdón la calidad de las fotos, era casi de noche:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MAR DEL PLATA | Complejo Maral Explanada | 26p | 24p | 22p 






















Mayo65 said:


> *15/5/2017*
> 
> Con el celu, a la pasada:


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Royal Park*

*Update 2/10/2019*



gastongesell said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*15 de Mayo Hotel - Finished*



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: *https://www.facebook.com/imasaconstructora/


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Noveccento Building* | Centro

Location: Buenos Aires y Moreno

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 12 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: Larraburu - Lopez del Hoyo

Developer: H. Ledesma



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: *http://ledesmapropiedades.com/web/edificio-noveccento-building.php


*uPDATE 9/10/2019*



hercre said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Residencias San Lorenzo Trust* | Los Troncos

Location: Alsina y San Lorenzo

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 7 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: N/D

Developer: Espatolero & Lorenzo Inmobiliaria



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.coarsaobras.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Render-San-Lorenzo-y-Alsina.jpg


*update 14/10/2019*



Mayo65 said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Maires Urbano* | Estacion Terminal

Location: Alsina 2670, entre alberti y Rawson

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 12 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: N/D

Developer: COARCO



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* www.sanzaro.com.ar


*Update 14/10/2019*



Mayo65 said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torres Villa Grandas* | La Perla

Location: Hipólito Yrigoyen 1134 entre 11 de Septiembre y Balcarce

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 21 floors, GF + 12 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: N/D

Developer: TRANSPORTE COBA SA



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* http://www.torresvillagrandas.com/


*Update 14/10/2019*



Mayo65 said:


>


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Village Rond Point* | Perla Norte

Location: Av. Constitución y la costa

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 10 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: N/D

Developer: Grupo Village



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente 1:* http://grupovillage.com.ar/grupo-village--village-rond-point.html
> *Fuente 2: *http://www.roblescasascampos.com/eventos-publicidad-noticias-13.html


*update 14/10/2019*



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.instagram.com/grupovillage_/?hl=es-la


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Torre Unkanny* | Stella Maris

Location: Gascón esquina Alem

Status: Under Construction

Height: GF + 20 floors

Surface: N/D

Architect: Carlos Ott + Pérez Maraviglia-Cañadas

Developer: Ledesma Propiedades



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* http://elmarplatense.com/2016/08/26...y-la-casa-mores-sera-propiedad-del-municipio/
> *Fuente 2:* www.sanzaro.com.ar





Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/H-Ledesma-Bienes-Raíces-190590217620877/


*Update 14/10/2019*



Mayo65 said:


> *Fuente: *https://www.facebook.com/190590217620877/videos/2399299510306377/


----------

